# Hostodo.com - 6GB RAM OpenVZ 2 IPv4 $10/month - Virtualizor - Los Angeles and Miami



## Hassan (May 28, 2015)

Hey!  
  
Hostodo.com is a web hosting company operating under Odo Services LLC here in Michigan. We are now providing OpenVZ virtual private servers out of QuadraNets facilities in the Telecom Center in Los Angeles, CA and now in Quadranets Miami datacenter! We offer a 30 day money back guarantee.  We accept payments via Paypal and Stripe (for Credit Card and Bitcoin purchases).
  
The following offers are a limited time promotion and will not last forever.  
  
Test IPv4: LA.hostodo.com  
Test IPv6: LA6.hostodo.com  
http://LA.hostodo.com/10mb.test  
http://LA.hostodo.com/100mb.test  
    
Test IPv4: MIA.hostodo.com  
Test IPv6: MIA6.hostodo.com  
http://MIA.hostodo.com/10mb.test  
http://MIA.hostodo.com/100mb.test  
 
 *LAVZ-256*  
 50GB Disk Space   
 1TB Bandwidth   
 256MB RAM   
 256MB vSwap   
 4 vCPU Cores   
 1 IPv4 Address  
 /112 IPv6 Subnet   
 1Gbit Port   
 OpenVZ/Virtualizor Control Panel   
   
 * Los Angeles - $10/year - Order Now*   
 
 * Miami - $10/year - Order Now*   
 
*LAVZ-512*  
100GB Disk Space  
2TB Bandwidth  
512MB RAM  
512MB vSwap  
4 vCPU Cores  
1 IPv4 Address  
/112 IPv6 Subnet  
1Gbit Port  
OpenVZ/Virtualizor Control Panel  
  
PROMOCODE: *VPSBYRLYSPECIAL512*  

*Los Angeles - $12/year - Order Now  
  
Los Angeles - $12/year - Order Now  *
 
*LAVZ-1024*  
150GB Disk Space  
3TB Bandwidth  
1024MB RAM  
1024MB vSwap  
4 vCPU Cores  
1 IPv4 Address  
/112 IPv6 Subnet  
1Gbit Port  
OpenVZ/Virtualizor Control Panel  
  
PROMOCODE: *VPSBYRLYSPECIAL1G*

 
*Los Angeles - $20/year - Order Now  
   
Miami - $20/year - Order Now  *
 
 *LAVZ-2048*  
 200GB Disk Space   
 4TB Bandwidth   
 2048MB RAM   
 2048MB vSwap   
 4 vCPU Cores   
 1 IPv4 Address  
 /112 IPv6 Subnet   
 1Gbit Port   
 OpenVZ/Virtualizor Control Panel   
   
PROMOCODE: * VPSBYRLYSPECIAL2G*

 
 ​* Los Angeles - $24/year - Order Now*  
 
 ​* Miami - $24/year - Order Now*  
 
 *LAVZ-4096*  
 300GB Disk Space   
 5TB Bandwidth   
 4096MB RAM   
 4096MB vSwap   
 4 vCPU Cores   
 1 IPv4 Address  
 /112 IPv6 Subnet   
 1Gbit Port   
 OpenVZ/Virtualizor Control Panel   
   
PROMOCODE: *VPSB4G*  


 ​* Los Angeles - $8/month - Order Now*  
   
 ​* Miami - $8/month - Order Now*  
 
 
*LAVZ-6000*  
400GB Disk Space  
8TB Bandwidth  
6000MB RAM  
6000MB vSwap  
4 vCPU Cores  
2 IPv4 Address  
/112 IPv6 Subnet  
1Gbit Port  
OpenVZ/Virtualizor Control Panel  
  
PROMOCODE: *VPSB6GBSALE*

 
*Los Angeles - $10/month - Order Now  
  
Miami - $10/month - Order Now  *
 
Additional IPv4 available for $1/mo each.  
  
We do not allow any CPU intensive processes on our nodes, if you plan on using over 90% of a core for an extended period of time you will be suspended. Legal adult content, private VPNs, private proxies are all allowed. Bulk mail is not allowed, BitCoin mining or similar is not allowed along with anything that is illegal in the state of California. You can read our full Terms of Service at: https://hostodo.com/portal/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=1
  
Open a Ticket  
Follow us on Twitter


----------

